# The Guardian



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/B000KF0GWW.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_V35532759_.jpg[/img]
The Guardian was one of those movies I just wasn't sure I was gonna rent. Some of our friends had rented it and stated it was good. Their copy wasn't due back yet and they let us borrow it to watch. I guess I would have watched it eventually because my brother helped with the movie and is actually a speck in a scene.... what can I say... :huh:

I really like the cast in this movie... Kevin Costner, Ashton Kutcher, Sela Ward, Melissa Sagemiller. All did very well for their characters. 

This movie is about training to be part of the Coast Guard search and rescue unit who place themselves in serious danger at times. It's also about some of the really tough choices they have to make during those rescues.

PQ was good. SQ was nothing to wow about, but it had a few moments of good bass and surround.

Not one I'll buy... nor probably schedule to watch again anytime soon, but at least worth a one time rental.

:3.5stars:

















...


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Just saw this a couple weeks ago. I liked it. Just like you said the pq and sq were nothing to rave about, but I think the story was decent. I felt more of a connection with Costner's character because that's along the same line (not really) of work that I do. He's training them for a very difficult job, and I do the same, but with 911 dispatch. It takes a certain type of person to be able to do it, just like that job. Movie was very entertaining, but just like you, I won't run out to rent it again.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

I got the blu-ray version of this and was very happy with both the video and audio. Lfe was good but not great (never enough bass for me). And thought the story line was believable. all in all 3 stars here.


----------

